# RESIZING Photos (8x10 and up)



## Chicagophotoshop (May 2, 2008)

what am I missing?  I can't seem to get this right.  what is the secret?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (May 3, 2008)

umm, what do you need to understand? Technically speaking you dont "resize" any images. 

You zoom and crop, or just crop...

You can crop to create a certain view of an image, or just crop to make the 8x10.

Sometimes I zoom and crop if my zoom didnt go far enough or whatever...

You basically have to "crop" images because the width to height ratios arent the same as standard pictures: 4x7 5x7 8x10 etc...

Each camera has its own heigt and width for each picture it takes (pretty much same as mega pixel)

If you take the width and height of an image, and multiple them together, you get a number in the millions... Well if its in the tens of millions its a 10-11 megapixel camera....

Anyways I just kinda explained some junk hoping its what u wanted since im not sure what you are asking


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 3, 2008)

for example

here is the orignal photo.







and this is an 8x10 using genuine fractals in photoshop.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 3, 2008)

or this

OG






8x10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11x14


----------



## Overread (May 3, 2008)

Are you locking the aspect ratio?
I think that what you are doing (correct me if I am wrong) is manually changing both the height and the width yourself - and thus your shots are losing thier proportions. Better is to change just one (height or width) and lock the aspect ratio - so that the computer calculates the size for the other side.
Then it comes down to creative cropping of your shots to get the image to fit the perfect aspect you are after


----------



## D-50 (May 3, 2008)

You cannot create a 8x10 from a 1:1.5 ratio image without cropping.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 3, 2008)

Overread said:


> Are you locking the aspect ratio?
> I think that what you are doing (correct me if I am wrong) is manually changing both the height and the width yourself - and thus your shots are losing thier proportions. Better is to change just one (height or width) and lock the aspect ratio - so that the computer calculates the size for the other side.
> Then it comes down to creative cropping of your shots to get the image to fit the perfect aspect you are after



ok thanks, this is exactly the type of advice i'm looking for.


----------



## Rhys (May 3, 2008)

Check the colour too - the saturation seems off in some of the resized images.


----------

